# Which Service Options for Comcast?



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

First off, I just wanted to say that I am slowly making my way through the _"Official Comcast CableCard Thread!"_, but I have still not came upon the information that I am looking for.

As of right now, I have only *basic cable* with Comcast (ie. no boxes of any kind -- just plain cable coming out of the wall).

I just recieved my TiVo HD and I was wondering what service I would need to upgrade to in order to get the *Cable Cards*. That is assuming that I need to upgrade, correct?

What is the best thing for me to do as far as switching programming packages?

*Also,* do I also need to add the Comcast "*HDTV Package*" that cost $7.95 in order to get HD channels?

I though I saw a post at some point that said that these came automatically with the cable cards.

Are there some that come with the cable cards and then some that come with the $7.95 pacakage.....I have no idea....

_Thank you in advance for your replies!_


----------



## jaredmwright (Sep 6, 2004)

I live in the Bay Area and only subscribe to basic cable and I currently have two cable cards. The first one is free, but the seconds costs $1.50/month. I don't have extended basic or anything else, just standard cable. I get all of the same statoins as OTA in HD which is fine for me. If you want stations like ESPNHD or MTVHD you will have to subscribe to their next level of service. I have had this since last November. I don't know about the HD Package for $7.95, but I don't pay for that.


----------



## mathwhiz (May 28, 2000)

I also have just basic cable, not expanded, extended, enhanced or anything. Just the networks and PEG channels pretty much. I have 2 cable cards on my account for free and I get the local networks in HD. I used to get the music channels too, but with the music channel line up change they pulled those. I randomly get a digital channel here or there, but not because I should.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

So if I just pay for *Basic Cable*, then I should just get all the *local channels* that broadcast in HD for free (with the cable cards)?

In order to get like Discovery & TNT in *HD*, then I would have to pay the for the HDTV programming package?

Is all of this correct?

There is no need for any of the Digital Cable Packages, that is awesome!!


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TaterTot24 said:


> So if I just pay for *Basic Cable*, then I should just get all the *local channels* that broadcast in HD for free (with the cable cards)?
> 
> In order to get like Discovery & TNT in *HD*, then I would have to pay the for the HDTV programming package?
> 
> ...


You do not need the HDTV package in any case.

Other than the OTA stations, you aren't entitled to any of the HD channels if you don't have a package that contains the SD version. If you want DHD, you'll most likely have to upgrade to a digital package BUT you won't need the "HDTV package".

With basic cable and CableCARD(s), you will get the digital versions of your basic cable channels (assuming your cable company uses ADS) and the digital versions of your local stations (e.g. mostly HD in prime time).


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> You do not need the HDTV package in any case.
> 
> Other than the OTA stations, you aren't entitled to any of the HD channels if you don't have a package that contains the SD version. If you want DHD, you'll most likely have to upgrade to a digital package BUT you won't need the "HDTV package".
> 
> With basic cable and CableCARD(s), you will get the digital versions of your basic cable channels (assuming your cable company uses ADS) and the digital versions of your local stations (e.g. mostly HD in prime time).


Well that seems to answer my question...

Every channel that I get in SD, I should also get in HD with basic cable and the cable cards. That is awesome! I was afraid that my cable bill was going to sky rocket....

But why do they even have the HD package?

Can anyone else validate what *jfh3* is saying (no offense)?


----------



## inaka (Nov 26, 2001)

TaterTot24 said:


> ut why do they even have the HD package?


For Monday Night Football and NFL Network in HD.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

TaterTot24 said:


> But why do they even have the HD package?


Comcast does NOT have a HD package (as in HD service). $7.95 is a HD set top box rental charge, which you don't need and should not pay. Many customers are mistakenly charged that fee for CableCards. That $7.95 fee does not give you any channels you don't already receiver otherwise. For channels such as Discover-HD, ESPN-HD, etc., you have to subscribe to at least Digital Classic, which is around $12.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

c3 said:


> Comcast does NOT have a HD package (as in HD service). $7.95 is a HD set top box rental charge, which you don't need and should not pay. Many customers are mistakenly charged that fee for CableCards. That $7.95 fee does not give you any channels you don't already receiver otherwise. For channels such as Discover-HD, ESPN-HD, etc., you have to subscribe to at least Digital Classic, which is around $12.


And yet many CSRs will insist that you need the HDTV package. 

I expanded on this issue in another thread - in addition to the set top box rental, the HDTV package just sets a "the account can receive digital programming" flag, the same flag that gets set when you add a CableCARD.

You don't have to believe me - just don't order the package - what have you got to lose? You can always add it later, but getting it removed after it's already on your account is quite difficult.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

c3 said:


> For channels such as Discover-HD, ESPN-HD, etc., you have to subscribe to at least Digital Classic, which is around $12.


This sounds like this is contradictory to what *jfh3* said about if you get the channel in SD then you get it in HD. I have basic cable and I get Discovery and ESPN so should I expect to receive them or not...



jfh3 said:


> You don't have to believe me - just don't order the package - what have you got to lose? You can always add it later, but getting it removed after it's already on your account is quite difficult.


I just want to make sure when I get the tech to install the cable cards, that I get all the channels that I am suppose to receive.

I do not want the tech to leave and then a couple of days later figure out that I am not receiving the appropiate channels and there was something wrong with the cable cards.

I just want to have an idea of what to expect, so I know that everything is working correctly...


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

TaterTot24 said:


> This sounds like this is contradictory to what *jfh3* said about if you get the channel in SD then you get it in HD. I have basic cable and I get Discovery and ESPN so should I expect to receive them or not...


If you do not have Digital Classic or higher, you will not get ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Discovery HD Theater, etc.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

tmesser said:


> If you do not have Digital Classic or higher, you will not get ESPN HD, ESPN2 HD, Discovery HD Theater, etc.


That is twice that _Digital Classic_ was mentioned, but I don't see a _Digital Classic_ package listed at Comcast's website HERE....

There is:

Digital Starter -- $49.95
Digital Preferred -- $60.64
Digital Premier -- $92.99

Sorry for all the questions, just trying to make sure I have everything straight...

Does anyone else have anymore input? It seems 2 out of 3 say that I need some sort of Digital Package (that I cannot find) in order to get all the HD channels...


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

Check your January statement. It should have a price sheet with all options available, as well as channels included in different levels of services.

I'm absolutely sure about the Digital Classic requirement to get Discovery-HD, etc., unless those channels are not encrypted in your area.


----------



## tmesser (Apr 12, 2003)

TaterTot24 said:


> That is twice that _Digital Classic_ was mentioned, but I don't see a _Digital Classic_ package listed at Comcast's website HERE....


Some people in the Comcast CableCARD thread have said that they cannot find Digital Classic online, but they have been able to order it by calling Comcast. Digital Preferred costs a few bucks more than Classic and gives you some additional SD channels (like Fox Reality, SoapNet and The Biography Channel), but the _minimum_ required to get the HD channels you're asking about is Digital Classic. I, too, am absolutely certain of this.

On the Comcast Web site, take a look at the channel lineup for your area. At the bottom of the page, a statement similar to this should appear:

_Channels 173, 174, 179, 181, and 199-209 are available with Digital Classic and HDTV equipment. A subscription to HBO, Showtime, Cinemax or Starz is required to receive their HD channels._

In my area, the HD channels on those numbers are as follows:

173 ESPN HD
174 MOJO
179 HGTV HD
181 Food Network HD
199 Versus/Golf HD
200 Comcast SportsNet HDTV
203 ESPN2 HD
204 TNT in HD
205 Discovery HD Theater
206 National Geographic HD
207 Universal HD
208 A&E HD
209 MHD


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, no luck here....

I found a subscription card that they handed out a couple of months ago with all the different packages and there was no _Digital Classic_.

So I decided to call and ask someone at Comcast. They told me that they have no idea what I was talking about and proceeded to list the packages that I mentioned earlier in this thread. I then explained to them that the _Digital Classic_ package maybe something that only they can do over the phone, so she decided to put me on hold while she asked someone else. Then she came back on the phone and said "Sorry we do not offer a cable package by that name".

*In Response to tmesser*
There is no statemet like you described at the bottom of any of the pages where the channel lineups are listed. Take a look for yourself... I used an area code of 38134.


----------



## PaulSTC (Oct 1, 2007)

I recently gave back my Motorola boxes to Comcast and told them I only wanted Antenna service. I've got a "Cable" coax input on my Sony TV and I'm having no trouble getting both the old analog and HD versions of my locals. I'm getting other digital channels as well that seemed to have slipped through the cracks. Since I'm not subscribed to premium channels do I really need to get cable cards at all? Does the Tivo unit have tuners similar to my television already integrated within it?

Thanks

Paul


----------



## cr33p (Jan 2, 2005)

TaterTot24 said:


> Well, no luck here....
> 
> I found a subscription card that they handed out a couple of months ago with all the different packages and there was no _Digital Classic_.
> 
> ...


I had a similar problem with comcast when I got my HD service set up, their website still has digital classic listed and they do not offer that package any longer it has since been replaced by the digital started package, BUT the digital starter package does not include DHD, TNTHD, MTVHD, etc etc etc. I found that out the hard way, you have to be in the next package up from the digital starter. I just wish they would update their damn web page, its very misleading.


----------



## drdarren (May 15, 2004)

i am in florida and comcast has recently changed its pricing policy. they tell me they no longer charge for rental of the equipment but for usage. i have an S3 and i also have a box from comcast which i wanted to replace with another S3 but they are telling me i will be paying more for two additional cablecards than what i am paying for the box from them. they are telling me they want $6.50 for each additional card and that i have to take digital and hd service.i am thinking about switching to OTA only.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

TaterTot24 said:


> First off, I just wanted to say that I am slowly making my way through the _"Official Comcast CableCard Thread!"_, but I have still not came upon the information that I am looking for.
> 
> As of right now, I have only *basic cable* with Comcast (ie. no boxes of any kind -- just plain cable coming out of the wall).
> 
> ...


In order to get the CableCARDs, you need some level of digital service. I have Digital Classic which is the cheapest available in this area. So, yes, your bill will skyrocket from probably $13 per month to $45-50 per month.

With a subscription to a digital package, you're entitled to a single CableCARD (this is in lieu of getting a box). The 2nd CableCARD will cost you another $1.50 per month - the TiVos require 2 CableCARDs.

Around here, there is no "HDTV Package". All of the HD equivalents of your SD lineup will be available at no extra charge - that's all of your locals. Since Digital Classic is a superset of the SD extended cable package, you'll now have TNT HD, ESPN HD, Discovery HD, Golv/VS, and whatever channels are available in your area (the specific lineups vary in different parts of the country). You won't get any of the premium sports or movie channels unless you also subscribe to the SD equivalents.

You also have the alternative of keeping your locals via basic analog cable and adding an antenna for the local OTA (Over-The-Air) digital (including HD) broadcasts. Many people can receive these with inexpensive antennas, including $5 rabbit ears.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

I now realize that the Comcast cable packages can vary depending on the region, so in order for me to avoid any more confusion I have put up a couple of screen shots of the packages that the Memphis based Comcast division provides.

I know that many people are just recommending that I just get the _Digital Classic_ package, but after I have contacted Comcast twice about this package  I have been told that they do not have it anymore. Therefore I must pick between the ones listed here

*My end goal is to have all the local channels in HD plus ones like TNT HD, Discovery HD, National Geographic HD at the cheapest possible monthly cost.*

An antenna is not an option for me and I need the cheapest package that will allow me to reach my goal. I know that in order to receive the premium movie channels in HD that I must subscribe to them normally

I am guessing that my best bet would be just the _Digital Starter_ package, which is only an increase from $44.69 (Basic Cable) to $49.99. That would not be that big of a deal, but it I was forced to go to the Digital Preferred at $60.64, then I am not sure.

The following screen shots are the packages offered by the Comcast in my area



















The channels that I would like are listed here in this screen shot of Comcasts website under the channel lineup webpage.


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 15, 2007)

You are correct, you would need the Digital Starter plus the HDTV Package to get the channels you are wanting. The Digital Starter give you analog channels (all channels below 100) plus digital On-Demand and Music channels. The HDTV Package will give you all of the local channels in HD plus TNT, Versus, Fox RSN, Comcast Sports, Discovery, A&E, NatGeo, MOJO, ESPN, ESPN2, MHD, and Universal all in HD. The $7.95 charge is for the service, NOT for the STB - you'll get charged $7.95 whether you have an 8300HD, a 2200HD, or a cable card.

Hope that helps...

-Chuck


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

I believe that the Digital Starter package, plus the 2nd CableCARD will give you everything you need. I haven't heard of anybody yet that has needed the "HDTV package". Even though my local Comcast folks still have it listed on their web site, they told me on the phone that the package doesn't even exist here.

How long have you been a Comcast customer?

To get the absolute cheapest possible price, you may want to consider actually phoning their customer service number and selecting the option to *cancel* your service. When you get to talk to a human, tell them you're considering going with Dish or DirecTV and want to know what Comcast's cancellation policy is (they don't have one - you can cancel anytime). They'll ask why you're canceling and you just tell them you need HDTV support but that you can get it from Dish for less. They'll very likely offer you a deal to stay, especially if you've been a long-time customer. They instantly gave me $20 per month off for 6 months when I did this. Comcast always has some sort of promotion going on and it's extremely likely that you'll actually be paying *less* for at least the next 3-6 months than you are paying today.

The online channel lineup page is *really* misleading - many of the HD stations say "must subscribe to at least Digital Classic" to receive but then they don't offer Digital Classic on their web site (that's even true for my zip code today).

Yes, it's already pretty vague and Comcast (especially on the web) is misleading, but I strongly believe that the bottom line is that *any* digital package will get you the first CableCARD and all of the non-premium HD channels. Then you need to add $1.50 per month for the second CableCARD. Digital Preferred is *not* required and adds *no* HD channels.


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

The offerings definitely vary by region. There is no "HDTV Package" here.


----------



## AlphaDelta (Jan 9, 2007)

TaterTot24 said:


> That is twice that _Digital Classic_ was mentioned, but I don't see a _Digital Classic_ package listed at Comcast's website HERE....
> 
> There is:
> 
> ...


I recently upgraded to digital and had intended to get Digital Classic. When I called 1-888-COMCAST the CSR also said it was not available, but it was listed in the latest fee schedule they had sent in the previous months bill. Perhaps you have to call the local office to get that package.


----------



## soccercoach61 (Sep 15, 2007)

Comcast definitely varies by region. Here in Memphis, they swapped with Time Warner about a year ago - they are still reeling from the swap. The HDTV Package here is a carry-over from TW, but unfortunately, it bundles all of the HD (except for premium movie channels - you have to be subscribed to the SD version) together for $7.95. Any Digital package is also required. So the cheapest way for the OP to get what he wants is Digital Starter plus the HDTV Package.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

ewilts said:


> In order to get the CableCARDs, you need some level of digital service.


Not in the San Francisco Bay Area. Many people have ~$15 limited basic and CableCards.


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

This is for my area:

HDTV 
High Definition Television 
premium movie network(s) included.
Want to feel like youre really THERE? HDTV is for you. Enjoy crystal-clear primetime shows, sports programs, and local broadcast channels  without an antenna, or any other clunky gear. Just install the HD box, and for a small monthly fee youll dive into the huge and expanding universe of great HD networks. ESPN HD, ESPN 2 HD, FSN HD, Discovery Theater HD, TNT HD, Universal HD, MHD and INHD are offered as part of our Digital Cable Packages. You will need to subscribe to either Digital Classic, Digital Plus, Digital Silver, Digital Gold, or Digital Platinum in order to receive these High Definition Channels. 
And of course when you subscribe to premium channels like HBO® or Starz!® , they are all available in HD, too.

$7.00/mo for Digital Subscriber
$8.00/mo for Non-Digital Subscriber


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

c3 said:


> This is for my area:
> 
> HDTV
> High Definition Television
> ...


That is the same package that you can see in the 2nd screen shot that I provided...

Most people think that this package is not needed if you have cable cards.... I am still not sure about all this. There is like 4 opinions in this thread and each one of them is a little bit different.

I guess I am going to try to get some answers from Comcast -- I know that it will probably be worthless...


----------



## drew00001 (Jan 13, 2007)

TaterTot24 said:


> I guess I am going to try to get some answers from Comcast -- I know that it will probably be worthless...


Let us know you finally determine. I have identical goals as you - i.e., I want locals plus non-premium HD channels. I used to have basic cable plus digital classic, but cancelled digital classic because I felt I was paying for so many SD filler channels that I did not watch.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

Check This out go to:

Comcast.com --> About --> Press Room --> Fact Sheets (to the right) --> Click on HDTV

http://www.comcast.com/MediaLibrary/1/1/About/PressRoom/Documents/ProductsAndServices/HDTV.pdf

And in the middle of the page it says...

* HD programming from basic cable networks is available at no additional monthly charge with subscriptions
to those services (local equipment rental fees apply).
 HD programming from broadcast networks is available at no additional monthly charge (local equipment
rental fees apply).*


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

TaterTot24 said:


> That is the same package that you can see in the 2nd screen shot that I provided...


No, not really. The description for my area is more specific. You have to subscribe to one of the digital packages to get those HD channels. The $7/$8 fee is for HD STB rental, at least for my area. You can rent the box for $8 without digital package, so that would give you the unencrypted channels only.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

The lady that I talked to on Comcast Live Chat completely shut down when I mentioned the FACT SHEET found on their website.

She was trying to argue that I needed the HDTV package -- but once I gave her that link she said that she did not know and that I need to contact my local Comcast office...


----------



## ronozer (Oct 3, 2007)

Any ideas what I can do when all of my NBC HD shows have white noise? Little streaks , they come and go. The comcast DVR does not have this problem. Have not tried live TV, never watch it! All other HD channels so far look great!

I have a single mCard set for 2 tuner Tivo HD.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I finally got a hold of the main Cable Card guy at Comcast in Memphis. He says that he has been working with cable cards since they were released on the market.

He has been a lot of help so far, and he has cleared up a bunch of issues for me. So I should have everything working when I get off of work today.

He told me that Digital Cable is not needed to get cable cards and that if you have cable cards then you get every channel available in HD that you would normally get in SD.

So basically, the same thing that some of you were saying in the first couple of posts...

He said that Comcast is in the process of switching up their packages and that the new system has been recently updated. He also warned me that not everyone is up to speed on the new guidlines like they should be.

He said that the Fact Sheet represnets the new Comcast policies.


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

*UPDATE:*

I have confirmed that you DO NOT NEED the HDTV package in order to get the HD channels like DiscoveryHD, TNT-HD, National Geographic-HD, etc.

I am 10000% sure about this and have confirmed it for my self on my TV.

Now all I need to figure out is if you need a Digital package or not in order to get the cable cards & HD stuff....


----------



## 1283 (Sep 8, 2000)

TaterTot24 said:


> I am 10000% sure about this and have confirmed it for my self on my TV.


What do you mean "on your TV"? Are you talking about unencrypted or something else?


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

TaterTot24 said:


> *UPDATE:*
> 
> I have confirmed that you DO NOT NEED the HDTV package in order to get the HD channels like DiscoveryHD, TNT-HD, National Geographic-HD, etc.


You mean like we told you days ago?


----------



## TaterTot24 (Aug 26, 2007)

jfh3 said:


> You mean like we told you days ago?


I gave you credit in post #34.... see



TaterTot24 said:


> So basically, the same thing that some of you were saying in the first couple of posts...


----------



## aardwolf (Sep 7, 2007)

I had a filter on my line (they call it "Lifeline Cable") that gave me the first 22 SD channels for $13 a month (basically preventing me from getting all of the basic channels.) They had to remove the filter for HD, and I told them to give me the cheapest package that included ESPNHD. They got it working last night, and I have all basic cable as well as all of the digital tier 1 channels. I need to print a list of the channels I'm supposed to have from Comcast's website and compare them, but I'm going camping with my wife tonight.


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

cr33p said:


> I had a similar problem with comcast when I got my HD service set up, their website still has digital classic listed and they do not offer that package any longer it has since been replaced by the digital started package, BUT the digital starter package does not include DHD, TNTHD, MTVHD, etc etc etc. I found that out the hard way, you have to be in the next package up from the digital starter. I just wish they would update their damn web page, its very misleading.


I always thought I had Comcast's Digital Classic on top of Standard cable; then I read this thread and wasn't so sure. So I was looking forward to the next bill from Comcast.

I opened my Comcast bill today and it states that I am being charged $7.95 for* Digital Classic*. The other charges are: $51.25 for Standard cable, $1.44 for Franchise related cost and $2.75 for cablecard A/O.

On the front of the bill is a note that:_ On 11/1/07 C-Span 3 will launch in Digital Classic on channel 249. In addition, C-Span 2 will move from Standard cable to Digital Starter on channel 247._

So if Comcast's web site doesn't confuse you and their reps. don't confuse you; the bill certainly will.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

I have "Enhanced Basic" here in Nashville. That includes all of the analog channels, 2-99. 

My two cablecards are free because I don't subscribe to any of the digital packages. The cablecards are for the HD channels and I receive all of the locals in HD plus ESPNHD, ESPN2HD, TNTHD, DHD, Mojo, Versus/Golf, UHD, MTVHD, NG-HD, AEHD, HD Theater, FoodHD, HGTVHD, & TBSHD.

For some odd reason two digital channels are included in the Expanded Basic service *IF* you have cablecards or a digital box to decode them. They are GSN and Hallmark.

I don't pay anything extra over the normal Enhanced Basic analog service. When I had a digital package they were charging $6.95/mo for the 2nd cablecard but that was dropped when I dropped back to Enhanced Basic.

It's all very confusing.


----------



## gear (Oct 1, 2006)

Most big companies like to keep pricing structures simple but Comcast seems to go out of its way to make things complicated and confusing. It must cost them more to do this, just think of how much more work it is to train different employees different pricing structures. I understand that they have differing requirements in differing communities but why different pricing?


----------



## bicker (Nov 9, 2003)

Why? At least in part because cable companies are subject to regulation by franchising authorities, typically on a town-by-town basis.


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

bicker said:


> Why? At least in part because cable companies are subject to regulation by franchising authorities, typically on a town-by-town basis.


"what bicker said" +1

I can't stress enough that no one else's experience can be a direct mirror to your own due to the myriad of different city by city arrangements with Comcast. I'm in one city, mom is in the next one over, she gets Speed on basic analog, I have to get the "sports package"

The one thing that almost all of us have on a consensus is that you do *not* need to get into the upgraded channel lineups to get the OTA HD channels and use a CableCARD. The variation comes in what added channels you want that are past your OTA lineup.

As always in a thread like this YMMV

Diane


----------

